# Honey bees



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

Honey bees in need of greater genetic diversity 
No. 1 honey bee enemy 
The many problems that currently face the U.S. honey bee population have underscored the need for sufficient genetic diversity at the colony, breeding, and population levels. 
The beekeeping industry needs access to stocks of origin or standardized evaluation and stock improvement programs. 
Honey bees in need of greater genetic diversity | Management content from Western Farm Press


----------



## cwright (Oct 19, 2011)

I've often thought the problem was akin to the potato famin in Ireland. No diversity can cause big problems.


----------

